# The Bend-squeal: Technique Question



## Naren (Sep 9, 2005)

Okay. There is something I've heard in a lot of recent metal (more metalcore than any other kind of metal) that I'm not exactly sure how to play. I've heard it in songs by Unearth, Killswitch Engage, As I Lay Dying, and others. It sounds like a string being bent back and forth very fast, then followed by a high-pitched squeal. BUT: How do you make that high-pitched squeal?? It is used in: for example, the verse of "When Darkness Falls" by Killswitch Engage and in the lead guitar after the first chorus in "The End of Heartache" by Killswitch Engage. It is used at the end of "This Lying World" by Unearth during the breakdown (in the last 20-30 seconds of the song) AND EVEN in the main riff of "Duality" by Slipknot (Used for reference. Don't turn this thread into a Slipknot bashing thread, please). So, I have the bending back and forth thing down, but how do you get the high-squeal. I know it has nothing to do with the tremolo bar. Natural harmonics? What!??!


----------



## Kotex (Sep 9, 2005)

Um, I haven't heard the songs (and If I did I can't remember) but from your description it sounds like their pinch harmonics. I may (and probably am wrong) but that's what I think it is. When you hit whatever note you lightly touch the string with your finger or pick and it should make the squealing noise. It takes some practice but you should get it. But wait for other people to reply. I'm a 'tard baby.


----------



## Naren (Sep 9, 2005)

I don't think it's "just" pinch harmonics, seeing as I can play pinch harmonics pretty well and have been able to play them for at least 3 years. It might be a combination of a crazy bend and a pinch harmonic, but I kind of doubt it... The technique is usually done on the A or D strings (and not the g, high b or e strings as most pinch harmonics are). I saw the technique done in the music video in "94 Hours" and it looked like just a really fast bend back and forth... so I don't know...


----------



## Drew (Sep 9, 2005)

"crazy bend" makes me think whammy bar + natural harmonic, maybe? I don't know the songs in question either, though. 

-D


----------



## Naren (Sep 9, 2005)

In this case, it's not whammy bar + natural harmonic, but that does sound pretty cool now that you mention it... After thinking about it some more, logically speaking, I would think it's a "crazy bend" back and forth plus a pinch harmonic... but when I tried combining the two, it doesn't really sound like what I'm looking for... Maybe Vince or Bob would know... hm...


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 9, 2005)

Do you know some other songs that have it ? Cause im not familiar with any of those... 
I'm thinking like the one in the Judas Priest song Pain Killer, right before riff starts? 

Its pretty easy to do a pinch harmonic and bend the everloving crap out if on the B/G string...


----------



## Naren (Sep 9, 2005)

Instead of thinking up names of songs you may or may not know, I just picked one of the songs I mentioned above and made a 30-second clip from it then converted it to an MP3 and uploaded it to a free website. Please listen to it and tell me what you think. I uploaded the last 30 seconds of "This Lying World."

Here: http://www.geocities.com/slickerick2000/thislyingworldend.mp3


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 9, 2005)

those are just overdubbed pinch harmonics.


----------



## Naren (Sep 9, 2005)

so, in every song that i know of that has that, they're just overdubbed pinch harmonics?


----------



## Christopher (Sep 9, 2005)

It's actually a pretty common practice now. When you overdub them you can set up your tone ideally for those insane crazy squeels. From a technique perspective it's a pinch harmonic and some "forceful" vibrato. Go wide and fast!


----------



## WayneCustom7 (Sep 9, 2005)

ala Zakk Wild


----------



## Naren (Sep 9, 2005)

Hm... I made one more sample because I was thinking "if these are overdubs, how do they do it live?" So, it's super vibrato plus pinch harmonic?

sample of 2 more songs combined: http://www.geocities.com/slickerick2000/test.mp3


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 9, 2005)

notice how its a lot more "Tame" live? Cause they only the got the 2 guitar players vibrato/bending the pinch. If it were just one guitar player, itd sound regular..


----------



## Naren (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks for the help, everyone. Think I got the idea down now.


----------



## Regor (Sep 9, 2005)

That's just heavy vibrato on a pinch harmonic. It's nothing amazingly hard or special. I can do it without 'overdubbing' and it sounds just like that. It's all in the technique.


----------



## Naren (Sep 9, 2005)

Nobody ain't never said it was hard.  Just didn't know what was going on.


----------



## cadenhead (Sep 9, 2005)

There are two easy ways to do that. One is to hold the pick a little closer to the point and use your fingernail to hit the string before the pick does. Or pick the note and hit the string lightly with your thumb on the follow through (there is a sweet spot on the string depenging on what fret you're on). then all you have to do is the vibrato (some wah would be nice too).

That's just how I do that sort of thing. I don't konw about any one else.


----------



## Jason (Sep 9, 2005)

yeah just hit a pinch harmonic and dig in on it and bend the snot outta it


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 9, 2005)

Eric, I used to do those all the time, dude!

Just pinch harmonics with vibrato  (I love Zakk Wylde  )


----------



## avery (Sep 10, 2005)

I've noticed the vibrato-ed pinch harmonics in a bunch of new stuff lately.. nice to see a little old school coming back. I throw them in every once in a while, but I can't nail them consistently enough to write a riff around it.


----------



## Naren (Sep 10, 2005)

Hm... Bob, I don't remember ever hearing you do one... maybe just bad memory...


----------



## Regor (Sep 10, 2005)

avery said:


> I can't nail them consistently enough to write a riff around it.



I've got a song right now where I hit them a lot in the main riffs. Funny part is I hit the same fret, but use 2 different 'sweet spots' on the string to get 2 different pitches of harmonics.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 10, 2005)

Naren said:


> Hm... Bob, I don't remember ever hearing you do one... maybe just bad memory...



What?! I use those pinch harmonics on 'Prodigal' all the time!  
Dude, no more beers for you.


----------



## Naren (Sep 10, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> What?! I use those pinch harmonics on 'Prodigal' all the time!
> Dude, no more beers for you.



Whaaaaaat??!!? Hell no. Where in "Prodigal" did you use them? I can't think of one place where you did....

I've always used pinch harmonics on the high e and b strings, especially on the high frets, but never really tried to use them on the low E, A, or D strings (and, of course, I've never tried to do any of them on the low B)


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 10, 2005)

Naren said:


> Whaaaaaat??!!? Hell no. Where in "Prodigal" did you use them? I can't think of one place where you did....
> 
> I've always used pinch harmonics on the high e and b strings, especially on the high frets, but never really tried to use them on the low E, A, or D strings (and, of course, I've never tried to do any of them on the low B)



On the descending sequence of notes (*Eb*, *D*, to C (3, 2, open, for me, on the low C string). I did it especially on the D. Man, what are you smoking? I've played it that way for the _longest_ time. Come back to T-Town and I'll show you! 

Any rate, point being, I use them mucho.


----------



## Naren (Sep 10, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> On the descending sequence of notes (*Eb*, *D*, to C (3, 2, open, for me, on the low C string). I did it especially on the D. Man, what are you smoking? I've played it that way for the _longest_ time. Come back to T-Town and I'll show you!
> 
> Any rate, point being, I use them mucho.



Maybe I never noticed because I was too absorbed in my own awesome octaves and crazy lead psychoticness that I was playing OVER them.  And you knooow what I was smoking.  

You'll also remember I played quite a few natural harmonics throughout that song (kind of randomly during the verses at the end of some riffs).


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Sep 10, 2005)

Naren said:


> Maybe I never noticed because I was too absorbed in my own awesome octaves and crazy lead psychoticness that I was playing OVER them.  And you knooow what I was smoking.


I figured as much on this part. And I remember that well. 



Naren said:


> You'll also remember I played quite a few natural harmonics throughout that song (kind of randomly during the verses at the end of some riffs).



heh... this part I don't remember  . But I'm sure you did, so I'll take your word for it.

Speaking of which, dude, you should see the PA shit we've got now  I got a wireless unit, too, so I don't have to be tethered to my little corner there, like a bad monkey. Now I can jump around a go apeshit.


----------



## Naren (Sep 10, 2005)

The Dark Wolf said:


> heh... this part I don't remember  . But I'm sure you did, so I'll take your word for it.



So ya can't blame me for not remembering your pinch harmonics.

Well, I'd play the staccato C and G# octaves, then I'd throw in a crazy fill. On some of the fills, I'd hit a natural harmonic (or 2) at the end and then go to the next riffy thingy. I played about 4 different kinds of fills and they didn't all have natural harmonics or nothing, so yeah.

Wish I could hear that new setup, yo. Actually I wish there was ANYONE here to play with. Haven't found anyone yet...


----------



## Regor (Sep 10, 2005)

Naren said:


> I've always used pinch harmonics on the high e and b strings, especially on the high frets, but never really tried to use them on the low E, A, or D strings (and, of course, I've never tried to do any of them on the low B)



Yeah, doing them on the high E and B strings won't get you the same sound. Those guys you're talking about are doing them on A) Detuned geetars and B) on the thicker strings. If you do them on a guitar in say drop C, you get a great meaty pinch harmonic, and then because they're detune, usually they've got more slack in the tension, which permits for great vibratos.


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 10, 2005)

like the ones that Zakk wylde gets when he tunes his LP to BADGBE... those are badass harmonics \m/


----------



## Stitch (Sep 10, 2005)

the heavier the string the more balls to the sound.
i noticed that since i got my seven i use them less. they dont really come out well. im using a .056 on the bottom and will soon use heavier (YAY!) as i need the tension for the stuff i play. on my old yamaha rgx (tuned cgcfad) i pull the out my ass like a steam whistle but i cant do them as often or consistently now. ive tried to find my "sweet spot" but there isnt one thats obvious and so i am wondering if its down to crappy pickups - stock ibanezes - on a stock guitar. im not exactly sure what it is exactly its got a lo-trs trem and bubinga skunk stripe (rather than the pinstripes seen on the rg7321) but its in burgundy mist metallic - which a dude at ibanez said they never made a production run of. so someones wrong - the guy that sold it to me or the guy at ibanez 
so is the stock pickup just ass and i need a bareknuckle warpig seven or what? there is certainly no lack of gain to my sound, but its not completely saturated and ive tried different eqs...
any ideas? sorry to go off the topic...


----------



## Vince (Sep 10, 2005)

Naren said:


> Maybe Vince or Bob would know... hm...



I haven't read through the whole thread, so this has probably been answered, but when you record a rhythm guitar part, you usually record 4-6 tracks of rhythm guitar to make it sound professional. All that is in the MP3 that was posted, is a pinch harmonic with some left hand vibrato on it, played on 4-6 tracks. Every time you vibrato a note, you're going to pull it at slightly different rates, that's what gives it that sound.

Record yourself doing a pinch harmonic with vibrato, then record yourself doing it 3 more times, pan 2 tracks hard left and 2 tracks hard right, and presto... you'll have that same sound.


----------



## Flesh-EatingMonkey (Sep 10, 2005)

stitch216 said:


> so i am wondering if its down to crappy pickups - stock ibanezes - on a stock guitar ... so is the stock pickup just ass and i need a bareknuckle warpig seven or what? there is certainly no lack of gain to my sound, but its not completely saturated and ive tried different eqs...
> any ideas? sorry to go off the topic...



Newer strings will produce better harmonics. Also, the stock pickups could be part of it-- Some pickups are made to really grab the harmonics off your strings, some aren't. Some examples are the Seymore Duncan JB, Dimarzio Evolution, Dimarzio Fred. These are made to have great harmonics, in addition to great tone. EMG's have great harmonics too.

The mp3's sound like basic pinch harmonics with at least 2 guitars simultaneously to me.

I hope I helped.


----------



## Jason (Sep 10, 2005)

just messing around last night and tonight with my guitar tuned drop b with emg's hehe pinch squeals like WOH!! lol


----------



## Regor (Sep 11, 2005)

stitch216 said:


> the heavier the string the more balls to the sound.
> i noticed that since i got my seven i use them less. they dont really come out well. im using a .056 on the bottom and will soon use heavier (YAY!) as i need the tension for the stuff i play. on my old yamaha rgx (tuned cgcfad) i pull the out my ass like a steam whistle but i cant do them as often or consistently now. ive tried to find my "sweet spot" but there isnt one thats obvious and so i am wondering if its down to crappy pickups - stock ibanezes - on a stock guitar. im not exactly sure what it is exactly its got a lo-trs trem and bubinga skunk stripe (rather than the pinstripes seen on the rg7321) but its in burgundy mist metallic - which a dude at ibanez said they never made a production run of. so someones wrong - the guy that sold it to me or the guy at ibanez
> so is the stock pickup just ass and i need a bareknuckle warpig seven or what? there is certainly no lack of gain to my sound, but its not completely saturated and ive tried different eqs...
> any ideas? sorry to go off the topic...



I play 9-56's on a stock RG7420 and I hit PH's all the time, any time, on any string, any fret. So it's not necessarily p/u's. Lots of gain helps. And lots of practice.


----------



## Vince (Sep 17, 2005)

Regor said:


> I play 9-56's on a stock RG7420 and I hit PH's all the time, any time, on any string, any fret. So it's not necessarily p/u's. Lots of gain helps. And lots of practice.



yeah, it's mainly the player's technique, but I will say the better your pickups, the better quality your harmonics will be. Hitting a squeallie on an EMG 707 is going to sound way different than on an Ibanez INF2 or a Duncan Designed.


----------



## Chris D (Sep 17, 2005)

You have to hit the nodes.


----------



## Flesh-EatingMonkey (Sep 17, 2005)

Beelzebloke said:


> You have to hit the nodes.


  You hit the nail on the head--that's the most important thing. Keep in mind the nodes will be in different places depending on what note you're playing.


----------

